# Some great costumes at my party



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

A troll doll
















A Pez dispenser (she actually gave out Pez all night!)

















Fred & Wilma Flintstone

















Alex from A Clockwork Orange

















A very disturbing Catholic school girl


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

And my husband and I went as Marv and Miho from Sin City


----------



## Mr. Mxyztplk (Sep 27, 2004)

Those really are some great costumes. I've noticed that this year people seem to have put some serious effort into thier outfits. Even at my party there were some real good ones.


----------

